# Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lovers Soul



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Do your babies poop alot from this brand. I just switched, and noticed he having like 4 bowels a day. He is 15 weeks old, and understand the whole puppy thing. Before I switched he was going once a day and it was at night. I just want to know if this food is too rich. I was recommended this by alot of people from this forum, so I thought I would try it. His stool is firm and not runny at all also........sorry didn't mean to gross you out. Thanks for your input.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

sounds like it may be a little rich for your baby's tummy right now. the buttercup was on the adult CS food for a couple years, and while she scarfed it up (as fast as she eats anything, which isnt very fast at all...), it gave her soft smelly poo. i mean, rancid, eye-watering poo. :smstarz: 
our neighbors have their malt-like dog (they dont know the breed, just that "he was imported from new york!" :smilie_tischkante: seriously, what do you say to that?!?!?) on CS and they said he has LESS poo than before. 

as always, you can count on me for NON-answers to anything.  anytime i can be of UNhelp!

ann marie and the "back on wellness kibble for now" buttercup


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

How do u know if food is too rich? I have Clifford on this Chicken Soup puppy food for about a week, and his stool is soft. Is this a sign of being so rich. The breeder had him on Royal Canin 33 and puppy Eukanuba, and his stool was hard and he only went once a day. Now he is stooling like 4 times and bit soft. Help! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

A puppy at that age should be pooping more than once a day particularly since you are feeding him more than once a day. Four stools a day sounds completely normal.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> A puppy at that age should be pooping more than once a day particularly since you are feeding him more than once a day. Four stools a day sounds completely normal.[/B]


Wow - I never heard that before. As a puppy, Bonnie would poo MAYBE twice a day as a puppy. Now it's once a day, and I feed her two times per day.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I've never heard of a puppy pooping once a day only so we're even :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie is a 12 hour pooper--once at 8am, once at around 5pm. You can set your watch by it, lol. When he was a puppy I think he went maybe 3x...

Anyway, Chicken Soup for the Puppy's Soul--this is what Ollie came home with from the breeder but it clearly didn't do well with him--his stools were too soft, borderline runny. I kept him on it for a few more weeks thinking that maybe it was just the transition to our house, etc., but when I switched him the poops firmed up right away. Turns out whenever he has chicken his poops get too soft and he gets gassy--even totally plain, baked chicken breast. So....it could be the food, it could possibly be chicken...


----------



## CocosMom (May 7, 2007)

Coco is now on Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. Previously she was on the puppy version. She absolutely loves it and her stool has always been normal. When she was younger she'd poop 4x a day. Now she poops 2-3 times a day. The only time I've ever noticed soft stool is when she's had a ton of water. Normally her stool is very solid.

I agree with the others and believe stool once a day seems like it is very little. How does the 1x a day stool amount compare to the total amount of stool when she goes 4x a day? I know that if Coco only poops twice a day, the total amount is still approximately equal to when she goes 3x a day.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I think 3 to 4 times a day is normal for puppies. 

I had mine on Chicken Soup for awhile before I switched over to Canidae. They pooped the same amount and their stool was about the same when they were on the CS.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jill, when you changed Clifford's food did you do it gradually, or did you do it all at once? Some doggies have a more sensitive tummy and a sudden change can cause some upset. Sassy ate CS for the Puppy lovers Soul for a long, long time. Even as an adult. As a pup I don't think multiple poops are abnormal. I think it all depends on the pup. 
~Pat and the iron clad tummy ~Sassy


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> I think 3 to 4 times a day is normal for puppies.
> 
> I had mine on Chicken Soup for awhile before I switched over to Canidae. They pooped the same amount and their stool was about the same when they were on the CS.[/B]


 I did one day of mixing and then switched the next day. He eats all of it up and loves it but his poop is runny, so its my fault. I know doing it gradual was better. I do want to put him on Candaie though, so tomorrow I am going to get a bag. I am going to do it very gradual, because I think he may have a very sensitive stomach. I still did enjoy him pooping just once a day though.


----------

